# Problème majeur avec Ipad



## (-)al (12 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens d'acheter un Ipad (le dernier) et je m'aperçois que lorsque je l'utilise après 30 sec il bouge dans tous les sens ( c-à-d il change de page brusquement, le clavier tape tout seul, des applications se mette en marche et puis se ferme) c'est comme s'il était possédé par un  esprit. Le seul moyen de le calmer est de le mettre en vieille puis de l'allumer mais après 30 sec il se  remet à faire n'importe quoi sans que je touche l'écran.

Que faire ?


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Janvier 2013)

Tu l'as acheté où/à qui ? Est il sous garantie ?...


----------



## ValKor (12 Janvier 2013)

Mon iPod m'a fait la même chose la semaine dernière.

J'ai juste nettoyé l'écran et c'est reparti comme avant. Il n'avait pas l'air plus sale que d'habitude, mais j'avais du l'utiliser avec sur les doigts des restes d'une substance qui faisait réagir le tactile :rateau:


----------



## (-)al (12 Janvier 2013)

Merci pour vos réponses mais je viens de l'échanger contre un autre qui marche parfaitement car j'en avais marre de ce problème. A mon avis c'est le processeur qui déconné. Le service après-vente m'a dit qu 'il n'avait jamais rencontré ce genre de problème.


----------



## neoback45 (13 Janvier 2013)

J'ai eu exactement le même problème sur un ipad 2!il me l'avais changer


----------

